# Erik Fordell: Vedenhaltija (Sjörået), for string orchestra and timpani op.37



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

*Erik Fordell *(1917-1981) was a Finnish composer mainly writing in the romantic style. He composed a *work for string orchestra and timpani* in 1948 called *"Vedenhaltija (Sjörået)"*. This title refers to the Sjörået, which is a mystical creature from the lake in Scandinavian folklore comparable to the nymphs in Greek mythology. The score was unpublished, but can now be found on my website as well as a short sound snippet:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/5-or-more-players/*

Here is also a short biography about Erik Fordell:

Erik Fritiof Fordell was born 02 July 1917 in Kokkola (Finland). He studied music at the Helsinki Institute of Church Music and the Sibelius Academy. His teachers included Aarre Merikanto, Bengt Carlson, Eino Linnala and Leo Funtek.
Erik Fordell later worked as a teacher at the Kokkola Folk School and the Kokkola Workers' School. He was also active as a choral conductor.
Erik Fordell died on 21 December 1981 in Kaarlela, today part of Kokkola (Finland).
Erik Fordell produced an enormous output of compositions through his lifetime. There are 45 symphonies, several concertos (2 for violin), 20 string quartets, numerous chamber compositions and about 400 choral and solo songs.


----------

